

Ask HN: Anyone else start getting legit emails marked as spam in Gmail? - vaksel

I use Google Apps for my email and I've started seeing this a lot recently.<p>Before pretty much all the legit emails always made it through to my inbox unharmed...and now not a day goes by, that I don't find a legit email false flagged as spam by Google.<p>Even those emails that I marked as "not spam" keep going there. And even people I've emailed back and forth with for years, are now getting caught by the spam filter.<p>Has anyone else start seeing this lately?
======
toddkaufmann
Not really any change. I just checked, and from about a month of spam, there
were maybe 2 messages (semi-junk from web sites that I wouldn't really miss)
out of 110. I usually do check (though not necessarily empty) the spam more
frequently.

I am not sure of the details of Google's spam ranking algorithm. The opposite
thing: what if spammers marked everything in their spam box as "not spam" ?
Actually, I don't think spam needs to do this. It already is using an
extremely efficient natural-selection tool: the human brain.

You could just be a victim of a slight variation in the changing spam entropy,
as some type of message similar to your emails becomes more spammy. Without a
tool to show the actual scores of messages, asking here is probably the best
you can do. (If there was a tool, it would only encourage gaming the system
more.)

------
hansy
Does Google's algorithm somehow take into account how often you delete
something from your inbox?

I am still subscribed to my old company's newsletter, and before, I used to
like staying updated with whatever was going on there. Now every time I get a
newsletter I instinctively just trash it without opening it.

Lately, I noticed that the newsletters are going straight to the spam box.

------
sbierwagen
Nope.

I use priority inbox, though, which seems to permanently whitelist email from
an address marked "important".

------
ScottWhigham
I'm not sure - there has been a 3-5x increase in the number of spam emails in
the Spam filter for me since around the beginning of the year. As a result I
just don't look as intently anymore.

I caught a SoundCloud email in the Spam the other day and rescued it.

------
aginn
I have. Some of my team has been sending me emails and I have not been
receiving them. First Amazon Cloud, then PS3 Network, then LastPass,now
Gmail... is our world falling apart?

------
mvalle
I had an email from Google(docs) go to the gmail spam folder.

------
arn
fwiw, I've always found google's spam filters too sensitive for my tastes. I
use a pay service I like (spamstopshere.com)

